# Gentoo se comporta inestable ...

## alexertech

Hola a todos.

Había hecho una instalación reciente de gentoo para limpiar un poco un montón de desastres que había hecho anteriormente. Todo quedó perfecto hasta este momento en que de repente sin razón alguna, se obscurecieron las X y se "congeló" el equipo, sin permitirme siquiera reiniciar las X o cambiarme a una TTY.

El equipo tiene:

- Gnome 2.0

- Compiz-Fusion

- FGLRX 8.45 en una Radeon 200M

- Sempron 3400+

Diganme que otra información se necesita para postearla y ver que estará generando el error.

Saludos y Gracias de antemano.

----------

## alexertech

Acá dejo más información del sistema:

Xorg.conf

```

# xorg.conf personalizado

# 

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Default Layout"

   Screen         "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Synaptics" "CorePointer"

   Option          "AIGLX" "true"

        Option         "AllowMouseOpenFail" "on"

        Option         "IgnoreABI" "on"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load "dbe"

        Load "type1"

        Load "freetype"

        Load "extmod"

        Load "glx"

        Load "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Synaptics"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

   Option      "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Videocard0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option      "UseFastTLS" "1"

   Option      "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

        Option      "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

        Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option      "EnablePrivateBackZ" "on"

   Option      "DesktopSetup" "Clone"

        Option      "no_accel" "no"

        Option      "no_dri" "no" 

#   Option      "FSAAEnable" "off"

#   Option      "FSAAScale" "0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Videocard0"

   DefaultDepth     24

#   Option     "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option     "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group 0

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

#   Option "XVideo" "Enable"

        Option "DAMAGE" "true"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

emerge --info

```

antares ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 x86_64 Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3400+

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 23 Feb 2008 02:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="es_VE.utf8"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 avi battery berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding cairo cdda cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups daap dbus dri dvb dvd dvdr esd ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jack java jpeg jpg laptop latin1 libcaca libnotify mad midi mmx mng modplug mp3 mpeg mpg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php php5 png postgres pppd python readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl stream svg tcpd theora tiff timidity truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb utf8 v4l vcd vlm vorbis wavpack wifi wma xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## jgascon

¿Has mirado en los logs en la hora que se te colgó el equipo para ver si hay algún mensaje "extraño"?

----------

## alexertech

Estos son los últimos mensajes almacenados en /var/log/messages antes de que ocurriera el problema:

```
Feb 23 19:19:55 antares su[9037]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Feb 23 19:20:01 antares cron[9071]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb 23 19:20:10 antares (root-9048): Se recibió la señal SIGHUP, recargando todas las bases de datos

Feb 23 19:20:10 antares (root-9048): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory» a una fuente de configuración de sólo lectura en la posición 0

Feb 23 19:20:10 antares (root-9048): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf» a una fuente de configuración escribible en la posición 1

Feb 23 19:20:10 antares (root-9048): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults» a una fuente de configuración de sólo lectura en la posición 2

Feb 23 19:20:10 antares (root-9048): El servidor GConf no está en uso, cerrándolo.

Feb 23 19:20:10 antares (root-9048): Finalizando

Feb 23 19:20:38 antares su[9118]: Successful su for root by alex

Feb 23 19:20:38 antares su[9118]: + pts/0 alex:root

Feb 23 19:20:38 antares su[9118]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by alex(uid=1000)

Feb 23 19:30:01 antares cron[12500]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb 23 19:30:02 antares su[9118]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

```

De que otro sitio puedo obtener la información ?

Gracias de antemano  :Wink: 

----------

## Cereza

Yo tenía el mismo problema con cierta versión de nvidia-drivers, ahora no recuerdo que versión era, ni encuentro el hilo, pero no fuí la única a la que se le congelaba el PC con aquella versión, puedes probar a compilar una versión más reciente que la tuya de nvidia-drivers (si la hay), o una anterior y comprobar si tienes el mismo problema.

Saludos.

----------

## alexertech

Pues ahora que lo dices, antes de que empezara este problema usaba los ATI Drivers 8.45, y recientemente compile los 8.45-r1 ....

Uhh.... Podría ser eso ?

----------

## ekz

Cuál es el error exacto que dan las X cuando intentas (re)iniciarlo?

Puedes probar con 

```
startx > errores
```

y luego puede revisar ese fichero con less por ejemplo

```
less errores
```

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

EL error puede ser por un modulo externo al kernel que acabe provocando su inestabilidad, por ejemplo drivers de targeta gráfica. Para ver el log de las X mira aquí /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Si no ves nada especialmente estraño prueba en bajar la version de tu targeta grafica para y a ver que pasa...

----------

## alexertech

Hasta ahora no ha vuelto a suceder por lo que no tengo nuevos datos del error. Recompile los drivers, y estoy a la espera de que ocurra nuevamente.

Postearé el error cuando aparezca  :Razz: 

Gracias  a todos  :Razz: 

----------

## darkevil

Se te congela las X por completo? 

a mi me pasa algo parecido, también tengo una ati 200M, le baje la versión, le puse la ultima, cambie el kernel de versión, al final creí haber dado con la tecla, el demonio cpufreqd, pero que va,me ha vuelto a pasar a los pocos dias. Cada cierto tiempo el teclado deja de funcionar, y cuando intento reiniciar usando el ratón, en cuanto sale de las X's se que colgado y tengo que forzarlo a reiniciar. yo voto que es el acpi, pero ni idea y no tengo mucho tiempo para investigar.

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alexertech

Pues sip, veo que tenemos el mismo problema. En mi caso se obscurece la pantalla y tengo que reiniciar a la fuerza el equipo ya que no puedo hacer nada. 

Ni idea si es el ACPI, pero estoy esperando a que suceda de nuevo para poder atraparlo.

Este es mi RC por si acaso puede servir de algo:

```

antares ~ # rc-status boot

Runlevel: boot

 acpid                                                              [ started  ]

 alsasound                                                          [ started  ]

 bootmisc                                                           [ started  ]

 checkfs                                                            [ started  ]

 checkroot                                                          [ started  ]

 clock                                                              [ started  ]

 consolefont                                                        [ started  ]

 cpufrequtils                                                       [ started  ]

 hibernate-cleanup                                                  [ started  ]

 hostname                                                           [ started  ]

 keymaps                                                            [ started  ]

 laptop_mode                                                        [ started  ]

 localmount                                                         [ started  ]

 modules                                                            [ started  ]

 net.lo                                                             [ started  ]

 rmnologin                                                          [ started  ]

 urandom                                                            [ started  ]

antares ~ # rc-status 

Runlevel: default

 bluetooth                                                          [ started  ]

 dbus                                                               [ started  ]

 esound                                                             [ started  ]

 fbcondecor                                                         [ started  ]

 hald                                                               [ started  ]

 local                                                              [ started  ]

 NetworkManager                                                     [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                          [ started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                         [ started  ]

 xdm                                                                [ started  ]

```

----------

## ekz

 *alexertech wrote:*   

> Pues sip, veo que tenemos el mismo problema. En mi caso se obscurece la pantalla y tengo que reiniciar a la fuerza el equipo ya que no puedo hacer nada. 

 

En esos momentos tienes que usar la combinación de teclas legendaria para salir del paso

 :Very Happy: 

Saludos

----------

## alexertech

 :Surprised:  ...

Siempre algo nuevo, nunca termina  :Razz: 

Gracias!!!  :Wink: 

----------

